# BBW and Pregnant..where to find idea's?



## BBWBecky (Mar 7, 2007)

*I'm a 30 yr old BBW and FFA..and just recentrly found out I'm pregnant (7 weeks)..there doesn't seem to be much clothing wise for us pregnent woman or resources out there...so if anyone can direct me to some it would be greatly appreciated...
I would also like to see about getting a Plus Sized Pregnant Board on here..there doesn't seem to be one so I think that it would helpful for those of us that are pregnant to get on the same board together and to talk stuff out..just an idea.*


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't have any ideas, but I just wanted to say...


*CONGRATULATIONS* !!!!!

(just found this...seems to be a forum?!)


----------



## GPL (Mar 7, 2007)

BBWBecky said:


> *I'm a 30 yr old BBW and FFA..and just recentrly found out I'm pregnant (7 weeks)..there doesn't seem to be much clothing wise for us pregnent woman or resources out there...so if anyone can direct me to some it would be greatly appreciated...
> I would also like to see about getting a Plus Sized Pregnant Board on here..there doesn't seem to be one so I think that it would helpful for those of us that are pregnant to get on the same board together and to talk stuff out..just an idea.*



Congrats Becky!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats!

As far as clothes go, I think Lane Bryant has a maternity line now.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats on the baby
I have seen plus size maternity on ebay many times and here is a link for maternity and nursing clothes 1x-6x
www.babybecoming.com
Best wishes to you


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats!! Your idea actually sounds pretty good too!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 7, 2007)

BBWBecky said:


> *I'm a 30 yr old BBW and FFA..and just recentrly found out I'm pregnant (7 weeks)..there doesn't seem to be much clothing wise for us pregnent woman or resources out there...so if anyone can direct me to some it would be greatly appreciated...
> *


Actually, there are several resources for plus size pregnancy. Here are a few: 

LB Maternity
Fashion Bug Maternity
Maternity 4Less (lol - "belly bargains")
Plus Size Pregnancy (lots of usefull info, including some clothing resources, and "Honest, accurate information without scare tactics or judgment, with real stories from REAL big moms") 
JC Penney Plus Size Maternity
You'll find more resources if you do a web search on "plus size pregnancy", or other related terms. If you need help, let me know. 



BBWBecky said:


> * I would also like to see about getting a Plus Sized Pregnant Board on here..there doesn't seem to be one so I think that it would helpful for those of us that are pregnant to get on the same board together and to talk stuff out..just an idea.*


Yes, that's a good idea, and ideal for a section of a *Health Forum*, which many have been asking for, and have been told is in initial planning stages.


----------



## Tad (Mar 7, 2007)

1) Congrats and all wishes for an easy pregnancy and birth. If I recall correctly you are type II diabetic, so best wishes too on that not causing trouble.

2) For a lot of BBW they do not need as much pregnancy clothing, and not until later in the pregnancy. For a lot of things you may be able to just go up a size (especially handy if you still have some of your older clothes around).

3) Even if you don't need maternity wear all that much, I can totally understand wanting maternity wear, so that people will know that you are pregnant!

4) Maybe this should be moved to the fashion board? Althoug I see people have already been providing all sorts of great hints.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, if you can't find maternity clothes in your size, then perhaps buying "regular clothes" that are made loose fitting but in a bigger size than you usually wear might do. Also, for lounging, some bigger mens clothing runs bigger in the stomach. Dresses made with a loose waistline seem to be an easy fit when pregnant- even the ones not made for maternity.
However, have you googled or searched online? I had a set of twins but managed to get by with the usual plus sized maternity clothes- even though that last month was getting to be a challenge to still fit in them ( I had a c-section at 36 weeks though so good thing I didn't go longer). Shoes also got to be a hard fit in the end due to edema (swelling) so that's something else to consider while shopping, as well. 

Congratulations Mom


----------



## magnoliagrows (Mar 7, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Congrats on the baby
> I have seen plus size maternity on ebay many times and here is a link for maternity and nursing clothes 1x-6x
> www.babybecoming.com
> Best wishes to you



Just wanted to say this is a good idea. You're only going to wear these clothes for nine months right? What's the point in spending an arm and a leg? When you're done with them you can put them back on ebay. That's what I did.


----------



## magnoliagrows (Mar 7, 2007)

Off topic of clothing - but have you ever heard of The Bradley Method. Its a natural childbirth method and even if you want drugs (which I totally understand) it provides great information about the process and about how to take good care of yourself during your pregnancy. Some of the best stuff was related to diet - how important protein is and so on. I really loved the class if you can't tell.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

A big congratulations from me. I hope you enjoy the thrill of being pregnant, and the love being a mom.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

I wish the 'net would have been around for my pregnancy! I've actually been there twice, but I wasn't a BBW with the first. The second baby I had 4 1/2 yrs. and 80 lbs. later . With my second though, maternity clothes were a nightmare to find for plus sizes. I bet you'll rock the BBW maternity!

Congratulations!


----------



## Mr.Bellyfool (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/firstindex.html

This thread took me by surprise because I am so happily married to my bbw best friend and I'd love to have more children with her. Anyways, I was thinking how great it would be if we had another child together today. She wasn't a bbw during our first. Now she is. I was curious about health and clothing and found the above link. Hope it helps and congratulations. Glad to see that pregnancy can be fun and is on the minds of other bbws. I certainly look forward to finding some cute maternity clothes for wifey. I know that she's the kind of person that will want to really announce her pregnancy in tight and flattering clothes. Way to go!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing interesting to add but CONGRATS!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 8, 2007)

COngrats! LaneBryant.com also now has a maternity section. Best of luck!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 8, 2007)

Many Congratulations Becky, and best wishes for a perfect pregnancy!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats Becky!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 12, 2007)

I know my wife has found things at Motherhood maternity. They have plus sizes I believe that go up to 3X. She has had a hard time finding things as well but Motherhood seems to be the place she has had luck.

www.motherhood.com


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats!

My partner and I have a beautiful 16-month old girl, and going into her pregnancy Samantha was just over 400 lbs. We found lots and lots of resources just by Googling. SamanthaNY's list is a really great start. There is a lot of good information out there.

The biggest hurdle is finding medical staff that are supportive of big women having babies. If you can find the right doctor, your experience will be so much easier!

Best wishes, and enjoy every moment!
Brenda


----------

